# An Unusual Question Pt. 2



## Guest (Feb 27, 2007)

Never mind. Didn't know this forum was filled with children. Does Mark still own these forums? Just doing an expierment. I have a Hypothesis and am looking for a conclusion......but what ever. Thought this being a FISH FORUM people might be interested in knowing about my expierment.


----------



## Guest (Feb 27, 2007)

No, this discussion can not be kept civil. Frankly, you are being an ass, and a disgusting person for doing that to living creatures. I believe your thread was closed before, so I think you know that your posting this is going to start something and therefore you should cut it out. If you continue this, I can guarantee that no one is going to give you a warm welcome here. We're here to promote healthy fish keeping. As an "advanced aquarist" you should know that what you are doing is wrong.


----------



## Gourami Swami (Jul 4, 2006)

I hate you. Get rid of those fish. Some people shouldnt be allowed to take responsibility for other living creatures.


----------



## Guest (Feb 27, 2007)

Being a FISH FORUM we like to care for fish, not deliberately kill them. And no, Mark doesn't own the forums anymore. If you ask me, I think the forums have improved since he left.


----------



## Kageshi17 (Sep 6, 2006)

Ok guys, I dont know if you realize that you are doing what SALT has specifically asked us not to do: "argue in a childish manner" and "throw insults". Guys, you are gonna get us kicked out or worse! This site is respected and needs to be kept so by everyone in here. It doesnt matter if you are offended or just responding, please dont do this. I dont want to have to appologize and be scolded again *sigh*


----------



## Sue Gremlin (Jan 16, 2007)

He PM'd me and asked me why I ruined his thread. He's just being a troll and trying to stir things up. Don't react and walk away from it. He'll eventually get bored and move on.


----------



## Gourami Swami (Jul 4, 2006)

message deleted by moderator.
Gourami Swami, check yourself before you wreck yourself.


----------



## Guest (Feb 27, 2007)

Please guys, I am not looking for a fight. I'm just asking a question and I thought people would be mature enough to handle this topic.

If some one has a reply to the original question please post it... I'm very interested to hear some civil responses. But if you don't have a response to the question then don't post.


----------



## Gourami Swami (Jul 4, 2006)

talk about MATURE!!! Oh my.... You have to be the least mature persona I have seen in QUITE a while. Would you buy twenty dogs, then kill all but the strongest? How about buying a bunch of kittens, and killing all but the cutest? People like you make me sick to my stomach.

You know, they say that all the biggest serial killers in history have started off with violence to animals, before moving on to bigger prey. I would try to get you medicated.


----------



## harif87 (Jun 5, 2006)

Migrik can i preform an experiment too?

Can i put you in a cage with a serial killer for a few months and see who survives?

Im not one who is against the killing of all animals when it counts on our survival, BUT i am VERY against needless and unneccessary killing of animals
for our own pleasure. You obviously have no respect for the world around you and i seriously pity you.


----------



## flamingo (Nov 5, 2005)

People, just stop talking.

You think it's wrong, I think it's wrong, that's it, it'll get closed, stop.


----------



## gemjunkie (Jan 20, 2005)

Just freekin' amazing.... I can't even comment on this without commenting on some of the replies which are almost worse than the original question, it's like throwing gas on fire and wondering why it blows up. For shame.......


----------



## Buggy (Oct 17, 2006)

I agree Gem. Responding to this with insults is not the way to fix it. There are people out there that are going to do stupid stuff and you can't stop them all. Playing his game is just going to encourage him to do it more. Maybe if he sees we don't really care he will give up. Either way, no sense in bringing ourselves down to his level. We know whats right and thats what counts.


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

Migirk said:


> Never mind. Didn't know this forum was filled with children. Does Mark still own these forums? Just doing an expierment. I have a Hypothesis and am looking for a conclusion......but what ever. Thought this being a FISH FORUM people might be interested in knowing about my expierment.


Starting threads like these are not the best idea. We do not condone to these type of threads. Am gonna say this only once, stop posting threads like these, can considering that a warning.


----------

